# market is way down in minnesota



## spoker (May 1, 2015)

racer on mpls craigs list http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5004578041.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 1, 2015)

does that mean you're buying?


----------



## spoker (May 1, 2015)

tryin 2 sell!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2015)

dang, that's pretty clean! Wish it was down the street:


----------



## spoker (May 1, 2015)

its as clean as the pics,dec 1970,lets see,put on correct seat[in stock] install 2 speed kickback[instock]grease,super detail,back on the market 





 oh ya its got the nice center hub rims!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2015)

it is really nice.  Have you ever tried using Meguier's polishing compound (chased by wax)?  It will make the paint glow like a sapphire.  If you could get that bike to Chicago or NYC, I bet you could sell it for $300 in a bike shop.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 7, 2015)

Its true


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2015)

Chicago CL hasnt had anything good in a long time


----------

